# Aversion to learning Tab



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Trying to learn to read tab is like getting teeth pulled for me. Anyone else have this aversion? Any ideas on how to ease into it?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I find that some of the tab site stuff can be a challenge sometimes. But anything that is in a guitar mag I don't have much trouble with. It was all a matter of learning what each symbol/mark meant. After memorizing those, it was fairly easy for me. (thats not to say I can play it all) The tabs that some people create and post do not use many of these standard tab signs and symbols so it can get confusing. 

For learning purposes I would stick to the mags as they will all use a standard tab format and it will not get confusing. Added to that is the bonus of getting the CD with some of these. Stuff like Guitar Techniques and Total Guitar. If you start off with an easier tune you can follow along with the CD to really understand where those bends and hammer-ons and such are taking place and that helps a lot.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

I find tab is a great starting point (especially since I can't read music) if I can't pick something up by ear. Then I listen to the tune & play along to get the nuances.


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Reading Music*



Robert1950 said:


> Trying to learn to read tab is like getting teeth pulled for me. Anyone else have this aversion? Any ideas on how to ease into it?


Maybe you'd be more comfortable actually learning standard musical notation....
I read both but I have a couple of friends who prefer to look at the standard notes.
I'm talking about the artist compilations that usually have both
learning to read music is like learning to read words........you have to do it all the time and I recommend that you eventually learn it as you will have immediate access to music and melodies written for other instruments where there isnt tab written for it.
Keep on reading
Ray


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Emohawk said:


> I find tab is a great starting point (especially since I can't read music) if I can't pick something up by ear. Then I listen to the tune & play along to get the nuances.


Yep. I learn pretty much everything by ear, but sometimes it's nice to check the tab out for that one chord that just doesn't sound right.

But from what I've seen of free online tabs, I can see how it would be frustrating for someone just learing. Lots of the ones I've run across weren't even close. And I'm not talking about a single note being wrong. I've seen ones where an A is the actual chord and the tab says to play a G. I pity the dude that's already having a hard time with a song and then is told (via tab) to play completely wrong chords.


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

Dude, 99% of the tab you'll find on tab sites is posted by some 14 year old and will probably lead you in the wrong direction anyway.

If you're willing to spend some money, try a Tascam CD-GT1 mkII. It slows the music down without changing the pitch and it helps you develope your ability to play by ear. It also has a loop so you can chop out the part your having trouble with and play it over till you get it. Since I bought mine I have'nt had the need to look at tab books. It's also great for learning those rippin' solo's.:rockon2:


----------

